# Donating deer hides around Fargo??



## Simple (Oct 6, 2004)

Is there a place in Fargo or the nearby surrounding area to donate hides like Grand Forks has? I hunt around Valley City so I would be willing to take them there as well. I have the hides but I need to get them to those that can use them.

Thanks in advance?


----------



## Vernon.Miller (Apr 25, 2007)

Fleet Farm is doing a 3 dollar instore credit, Also saw a couple places east on 10 that were advertising either coupons or other incentives. Cant give you any specific places though.


----------



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

Valley Meat in VC is a collection point for hides. I think you get a coupon for a rifle drawing when you drop off the hide but don't remember for sure. The proceeds go to club projects in the county.


----------



## Duckslayer100 (Apr 7, 2004)

Vernon.Miller said:


> Fleet Farm is doing a 3 dollar instore credit, Also saw a couple places east on 10 that were advertising either coupons or other incentives. Cant give you any specific places though.


That's what I did. Just make sure the head and limbs aren't attached or else they won't take it.

Interesting note, I couldn't believe how shot up some of those hides were. The lady at FF who let me drop off the hide said mine was one of the best she'd seen. Then she went on a tirade about how shot up these other hides were and "how the heck do they wind up with any meat if they shoot it eight times?!" I said I had no idea, but from what I can tell, a lot of people around here don't seem to care too much about meat. Always wondered that myself when a hunting party racks off 20 rounds at a deer...


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

I doubt they were shot up.....just holes from the knife during skinning.


----------



## Ron Gilmore (Jan 7, 2003)

Ken is right, lady was PM last night when we dropped ours off. Guy ahead had dropped off a couple and had rolled them and they where frozen. Since you need to put them in flat he was working on them on the ground. After he got in his truck she made a comment about how shot up his hides where. I had helped him and looked at her and said, they where not shot up, they where cut marks. Anyone who had ever skinned a deer can tell a knife cut from a bullet entry. My guess is she will keep her mouth shut from this point forward.

Wife scolded me for embarrassing the lady, but it is people like her who perpetuate some of the false beliefs.


----------



## Duckslayer100 (Apr 7, 2004)

KEN W said:


> I doubt they were shot up.....just holes from the knife during skinning.


I saw a couple of the hides and the multitude of holes clearly were from bullets (red around the entrance, fiber trauma, etc.) but I agree, there probably are quite a few that are hacked to $hit during the skinning process.


----------

